# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الجمعة ١٧ يناير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الجمعة 17/1/2020


 ابوجريشة : مجلس المريخ يعاني من عزلة حقيقية وجاهز للدعم.
 الصيني :المنافسة أصبحت قوية وشرسة بفضل التسجيلات الناجحة.
 الفريق ياسر العطا يشرف تأبين استاذ الأجيال أحمد محمد الحسن .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد النعسان لـ”Bajnews”: خرجتُ من المريخِ مرفوع الرأس
. 
أوضح لاعب المريخ، خالد عبد المنعم ” النعسان” التفاصيل الحقيقة وراء خروجه من كشوفات المريخ خلال فترة التسجيلات الشتوية الأخيرة، والشروع في تعاقده مع أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى السعودية.

النعسان لم يتردد خلال حواره مع”باج نيوز” في وضع النقاط على الحروف وكشف الملابسات الحقيقية وراء القرار الذي اتخذه..التفاصيل هنا.

* غادرت كشوفات المريخ بطريقة غريبة، وربما مغاضبًا كذلك؟

_ بالعكس أنا خرجت من المريخ مرفوع الرأس وأنا أرغب في خوض تجربة احترافية وطموح أيّ لاعبٍ سوداني هو الاحتراف ولطالما وجدت العرض الأفضل والمناسب توكلّت على الله واتخذت قرار الاحتراف.

* لكن القرار جاء بعد تزايد الضغوط عليك؟

_ أيّ ضغوطٍ.

* كان هناك همس عالٍ ومطالبات بشطبك؟

_ لم أسمع بهذا الحديث إلاّ منكم.

* المجلس لم يتحدّث معك؟

_ إطلاقًا.

* لكنّك كنت واحدًا من الخيارات المطروحة للمغادرة؟

_ لا أعرف لكنّ الحقيقة هي أنّ المجلس لم يتحدّث معي ولم يطرح عليّ مثل هذه الخيار إطلاقًا وكلّ ما حدث أنّني من بادرت بالذهاب والجلوس وتحدّثت معهم عن العرض والاحتراف ورغبتي وكانت الموافقة بعد ذلك.

* انتقلت إلى نادٍ سعودي متواضع؟

_ بالعكس نادي الثقبة قدم ليّ عرض وهناك أندية أخرى أيضًا قدمت ليّ عروض وفي كلّ الأحوال أنا أرى بأنّ الاحتراف تجربة مثالية يبحث عنها أيّ لاعب كرة وأتمنى أنّ أحقق النجاح الذي يغري جميع الأندية بالتعاقد مع اللاعبين السودانيين فنحن نملك الموهبة ولا ينقصنا سواء العمل الجاد لتحقيق الأحلام والطموحات.

* بصراحة مستواك الفني متواضع؟

_ بالعكس أنا أجتهد داخل الملعب وأقدّم أفضل ما لديّ وكرة القدم لعبة جماعية التركيز يجب أنّ يكون فيها على مستوى الفريق بأجمعه وليس فرد معين وعمومًا أنا احترم كلّ وجهات النظر المطروحة لكنّ في النهاية أرى بأنّني لاعب جيّد وأقاتل داخل الملعب وأسهمت في النتائج الإيجابية التي حققها الفريق مع زملائي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرن شطة يدافع عن حماده صدقي ويستبعد الهلال من التأهل من المجموعه الثانيه

دافع السوداني عبد المنعم شطة، المدير الفني السابق للاتحاد الأفريقي، عن حمادة صدقي ا

ï؟¼

دافع السوداني عبد المنعم شطة، المدير الفني السابق للاتحاد الأفريقي، عن حمادة صدقي المدير الفني الحالي لسموحة، أمام الانتقادات التي تعرض لها من إدارة الهلال.
وقال شطة في تصريحات متلفزة “حمادة صدقي مدرب محترف ويعلم حقوقه وواجباته والهلال فريق كبير، لكن صدقي عانى من مشاكل بالجملة مع إدارة الهلال وراهن على الوقت لإصلاحها ولكن هذا لم يحدث”.

وأضاف “أصعب شيء يواجه المدير الفني ألا يختار لاعبيه، هذا الأمر أحدث شرخًا في العلاقة بينه وبين رئيس النادي بجانب وجود لاعبين انتهت عقودهم وأيضًا مستحقات لم يحصلوا عليها، كلها أزمات تدفع أي مدرب للرحيل”

وتمنى شطة، تأهل الأهلي المصري والهلال السوداني عن المجموعة الثانية بدوري أبطال أفريقيا بقوله “أنا أهلاوي وسوداني، أتمنى صعود الأهلي والهلال، لكن على أرض الواقع النجم الساحلي التونسي الأقرب للتأهل”.
وأكد أنه لا مبرر لنقل مباراة الأهلي والهلال خارج السودان بالجولة الأخيرة، موضحًا أن السودان آمنة ولا يوجد بها أي مشاكل بدليل عودة رحلات الطيران من جديد.
وتوقع شطة صداماً بين الغريمين الأهلي والزمالك في النسخة الحالية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻳﻔﺠﺮﻫﺎ ﺩﺍﻭﻳﺔ :
الخرطوم الوطني ﻳﺤﻮﻝ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
Hisham Abdalsamad 

ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻄﻮﺓ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺌﺔ ﻟﻸﺣﺪﺍﺙ
ﺃﻣﺲ، ﺃﻥ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺭﻳﻤﺸﻮﻧﺪ ﻻﻋﺐ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻘﻞ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﺎً ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻨﺘﻪ .

ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻴﺎﻥ : ﺇﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻣﺴﺘﺠﺪﺍﺕ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ “ ﺭﻳﻤﺸﻮﻧﺪ ” ﺣﻴﺚ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﻴﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﺼﻔﻮﻑ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .

ﻭﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ، ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺃﻭﺿﺎﻉ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺯﻋﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ
‏(ﻓﻴﻔﺎ ‏) ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺇﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺸﺮﻭﻁ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﻗﻌﻪ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارتياح في المريخ مع بدء الإعداد للحفاظ على الصدارة
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أبدى جمال أبو عنجة المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، ارتياحه الكبير لأول حصة تدريبية خاضها الفريق أمس الأربعاء.

وخاض المريخ مساء أمس، بستاد حليم شداد، تدريبه الأول الذي حضره معظم اللاعبين الجدد، وتخلف عنه 7 لاعبين تم اختيارهم لقائمة المنتخب السوداني، استعدادا لمواجهة المنتخب الأريتري وديا قبل نهاية يناير/كانون ثاني الجاري.

وقال أبوعنجة : "وفقنا في البداية المبكرة لتجهيز الفريق للدور الثاني من الدوري، والبداية المبكرة تمنحنا فرصة التعرف على المشكلات الفنية والبدنية، ولهذا نشعر بالارتياح على هذه البداية".

وأضاف: "سنخوض فترة إعداد فني وبدني يوميا، وبعد 8 أيام سوف نبدأ خوض المباريات الودية".

وأوضح أنه سوف يتواصل بالمدير الفني لمنتخب السودان، خالد بخيت، لأجل معرفة برنامجه الكامل لهذه الفترة وحتى العودة من مباراة المنتخب الإريتري، لأجل الترتيب لوضع برنامج خاص للاعبي المريخ المتواجدين في المنتخب بعد تلك المباراة.

يذكر أن المريخ أكمل الدور الأول من الموسم الجاري، متصدرا لمسابقة الدوري برصيد 35 نقطة، متقدما بفارق مباراة عن مطارده الهلال، الذي حال فوزه بها سوف يتصدر بفارق الأهداف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادي الكدرو يكرم لاعبه السابق التاج ابراهيم
Hisham Abdalsamad 

في لفته براعه وبحضور اعضاء مجلس اداره نادي المريخ نادي الكدور يكرم لاعبه السابق ولاعب المريخ المعتزل التاج ابراهيم"


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزعيم تاني يوم تمرين 
.
لليوم الثاني على التوالي، حضور ضعيف في تدريبات المريخ استعدادا للنصف الثاني من الموسم وغيابات بالجملة .. ظ،ظ£ لاعبا يشاركون في التدريب جلهم من الشباب والجدد وغياب منجد النيل، محمد المصطفى، صلاح نمر، حمزة داؤد، أحمد آدم، التاج يعقوب، التكت، الصيني، السماني، ريشموند وتيري إلى جانب المحترف الغامبي مودو نداو الذي لم يصل للخرطوم بعد.. مع الإشارة لأن سبعة من لاعبي الفريق يتواجدون بالمنتخب وهم (أبو عشرين.. امير كمال.. وليد حسن.. ضياء محجوب.. محمد الرشيد.. التش ورمضان عجب)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدو كومر في حوار خاص مع الموقع الرسمي 
لا اهتم بالاعلام والانتقادات. وهذه قصة اختطافي

المركز الاعلامي 
-  ميمي محمد

ذكر نجم تسجيلات المريخ عبدالقادر محمد عمر الشهير (بجدو كومر) فى حوار رسمي مع المركز الاعلامي لنادي المريخ انه مريخى الهوى وإن سعادته بالانضمام للأحمر لا توصف. 

* توقيعك للمريخ جاء بعد مفاوضات طويلة، ما هو شعورك بعد التوقيع؟ 
شعور جميل بالطبع،. الانضمام للمريخ حلم اى لاعب في الدوري الممتاز لان المريخ فريق كبير وفريق بطولات. 

* صاحب تسجيلك بالكشوفات الكثير من الاحداث عن اخططافك من قبل المريخ هل هذا الحديث صحيح؟ 

 ليس صحيحا كل ما في الامر هو أن خالتي شقيقة والدتي توفت قبل مباراتنا في نيالا بيوم ولم استطع الذهاب للعزاء وذهبت بعد ان عدنا مج·ـــِْن نيالا خرجت من المطار نحو العزاء. 

* اذن لماذا اصدر نادي الامل بيانا بخطفك؟ 
لظ± اعلم ولكنني سمعت مج·ن بعض الاصدقاء بهذه الاحداث وبعد  سماعى لهذه الاحاديث اتصلت فورا برئيس النادي وابلغته بسبب مغادرتي وأن خالتي قد توفت وذهبت للعزاء واخبرته بأنني صبحا ساغادر الى عطبرة للانضمام لتحضيرات الامل

* لماذا لم تبلغهم بالعزاء قبل مغادرتك المطار؟ 
لم ادقق في هج·ج·َـَْـُذآ الامر لاننا عدنا مج·ـــِْن مباراة ومن الطبيعي ان يذهب كل منا الى منزله. 

* بعد انتقالك للاحمر هنالك تحديات منتظرة؟ 
هنالك تحديات بالتأكيد سأحاول بقدر الامكان القتال من اجل الشعار الذي ارتديه من اجل قيادة المريخ نحو الامام ومن اجل تحقيق بطولة الدوري حاليا وباقي البطولات لاحقا. 

* قدمت من نادي لا يقل جماهيرية عن اندية القمة كيف تتعامل مع الضغوط الجماهيرية؟ 
بالطبع نادي الامل  لا يقل جماهيرية عن المريخ والأحمر يستند على قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة وسأجتهد لارضاء هذه القاعدة الكبيرة التى تتكبد المشاق من اجل رؤية المريخ منتصرا وهنالك جماهير تستقطع مج·ـــِْن قوت يومها للوقوف خلف المريخ فلابد لنا مج·ـــِْن القتال لاسعادهم لانهم يستحقو ذلك. 

* امتلكت قلوب الجماهير بمدينة عطبرة حتى اصبح الدخول للمباريات مقروننا بوجودك في التشكيل صف لنا هذا الشعور؟ 

تربطنى علاقة وجدانية ومميزة جدا مع جمهور الامل وجمهور عطبرة لانني ابن المدينة وبالطبع انا فخور جدا بحب هذه الجماهير لى وكان  دافعا لي للتقدم من اجل اسعادهم لثقتهم بي. 

* كيف تتعامل مع الضغط الاعلامي في ظل المطالبة بالنتائج مصحوبه بالاداء المتميز؟ 
انا لا اتابع الاعلام بصفة عامة واى شخص يضع في باله الانتقادات لن يتقدم لان الشخص لن يرضى كل الاطراف فأنا لظ± اهتم بالانتقادات الهدامة والتى لظ± تخدم غرض وبالطبع الانتقادات الموضوعية ساتقبلها وساسعى لتلافي الاخطاء والعمل على التجويد. 

* تحدثت عن ان حلم الصبا ان تكون لاعبا بصفوف المريخ والان لك ما اردت ثم ماذا بعد هذا؟
الاحلام كتيرة والحلم الاول هو تمثيل المريخ في البطولات الخارجية و قيادته لمنصات التتويج والحلم الثاني ارتداء شعار المنتخب الوطني لان ارتداء شعار الوطن شرف لظ± يضاهيه شرف  والثالث الاحتراف الخارجي وان اكون سفيرا لبلدي وامثله خير تمثيل. 

* هل تعتقد بأنك ستحجز مكانة في تشكيلة المريخ في ظل وجود لاعبيين مميزين كأمير وحمزه والصيني اصحاب الخبرة؟ 

طبعآ في وجود لاعبين كبار امثال الكبتانو امير كمال وصلاح نمر وحمزة والصيني يصعب الامر ولكننى في اتم الجاهزية متى ما اتيحت لى الفرصة وهذا بالنسبة لى سيكون تحدي كبير. 

في الختام ماذا انت قائل لجمهور المريخ؟ 

اقول لهم انتم قوتنا وسندنا واتمني ان تقفوا خلف اللاعبيين جميعهم وبالتأكيد سنصل بالمريخ للعلالي إن وقفنا جنبا على جنب واتمني ان يعودوا للمدرجات لتشجيعنا واتمني ان يكون هج·ج·َـَْـُذآ العام حافلا بالانجازات للمريخ فالاحمر يمتلك لاعبيين مميزين ومن افضل اللاعبيين في الساحة الان فقط نحتاج الدعم والمساندة ولن نخذلكم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأبين رياضي
Hisham Abdalsamad 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 نادي المريخ الرياضي الثقافي

اللجنة العليا لتأبين فقيد المريخ والإعلام الرياضي

 _الأستاذ الراحل/ أحمد محمد الحسن

نتشرف بدعوتكم لحضور ليلة تأبين فقيد المريخ والاعلام ``الرياضي
 الأستاذ الراحل / أحمد محمد الحسن

الزمان : الساعة السابعة مساء
المكان : نادي المريخ بأمدرمان
التاريخ السبت : 18/01/2020
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غموض مصير ريشموند.. و"فيفا" لم تكتب النهاية !! 

وصل أمس مهاجم المريخ الجديد والخرطوم الوطني السابق، الغاني ريشموند أنطوي، تمهيدا لإكمال إجراءات انضمامه لنادي المريخ والانضمام لتحضيرات الأحمر ، الذي تعاقد معه مبدئيا، خلال الميركاتو الشتوي الحالي، وسط غموض حول وضع اللاعب مع ناديه السابق.

وأكمل ريشموند هداف الدوري السوداني الموسم الماضي بـ12 هدفا، فترة تعاقده مع الخرطوم الوطني الشهر الماضي، ولكن النادي السوداني كان قد اشتكاه للجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"، قبل انتهاء فترة عقده السابق، متهما إياه بالتوقف عن نشاطه مع الخرطوم قبل نهاية الموسم الماضي، وبداية الموسم الحالي.

وبحسب مصدر رفيع بنادي الخرطوم الوطني، فإن لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بالفيفا، لم تفصل بشكل نهائي في شكوى النادي ضد ريشموند، نافيا تغريمه 10 آلاف جنيه.

وأضاف المصدر ، أن اللجنة فصلت فقط في حق نادي الخرطوم الوطني ضد اللاعب، لكنها لم تحدد بعد الغرامة التي يجب أن يدفعها.

وأكد أن مصير اللاعب ما زال في يد الخرطوم الوطني، لتسوية كل الأمور العالقة بين الجانبين، ودون ذلك النادي لن يغير بياناته في نظام الانتقالات الدولي "السيستم".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك ------  بابكر سلك

الرقاشين والفراشين 

*ايها الناس 
*نعيش الديمقراطية الرابعة 
*اذا فرطنا فيها لن تكون هناك ديمقراطية خامسة 
*اذن هي الديمقراطية الاخيرة التي يجب ان تدوم 
*ولن تدوم الديمقراطية اذا كانت مسكينة 
*لانها ستستباح 
*وستموت امام اعيننا دون ان نقدم لها ماينقذ حياتها 
*ايها الناس 
*ديمقراطيتنا يحرسها الله في السماء والثوار علي الارض 
*لذا فان فرفرة الذبيح لاتعني غير تشتيت المزيد من الدماء 
*فالذبيح عليه ان يقتنع لان الفرفرة لن تعيده للحياة 
*الانضبح يقتنع ويتعلق ينسلخ 
*ايها الناس 
*تستمد الديمقراطية قوتها ابتداءا من القانون 
*والمدنية في معناها العميق تعني دولة القانون في المقام الاول 
*والقانون في المدنية يكون اشد واغلظ من القانون ايام الشمولية والمحسوبية 
*لان قانون المدنية يتم تطبيقه لاجل صالح عام 
*والصالح العام لايقبل الاستثناءات او السكوت لداعي الاستقرار 
*الفوضي عمرها مابنت دولة 
*ونحن الآن نعيش قمة الفوضي 
*واذا سألت لماذا 
*تكون اقرب اجابة للفوضجي 
*مدنية ياعمك 
*يجب ان يفهم الناس المدنية بمعناها الصحيح 
*يجب ان نوقف الفوضي والسلوك المتفلت بتطبيق شديد للقانون 
*فوضي استعمل الطريق العام 
*بتاع الحافلة داير يقيف وينزل ويركب نص الزلط 
*بتاع الموتر داير يدخل بين البصلة وقشرتها 
*بتاع الرقشة اسكت بس 
*بتاع الملاكي داير يفحط في صف البنزين 
*والراجلون يقطعون الزلط بالطول 
*ومن اي حتة 
*اما الاسواق 
*خليها الاسعار 
*الفراشة فارشين نص الشارع لدرجة تمنع النملة من العبور 
*ففي سوق امدرمان مثلا 
*الشارع الذي يمر شرق مبني البوستة وغرب مايسمي عمارة اولاد شندي المشيدة علي متنفس وميدان وباركنج من زمن الإنجليز 
*وماشي طوالي شمالا الي الصياغ 
*الشارع ده لو معاك زوجتك وأطفالك وداير تعبر بيهو 
*تعمل ليهم كوبي جوار البوستة وبيست جمب ابو مرين بهناك 
*وتعال شوف فريشة موقف جاكسون 
*الرمان وسط الزلط 
*والتفاح وصل الرصيف الفاصل بين الاتجاهين 
*والموز عبر للاتجاه البهناك 
*هذه الفوضي ياحمدوك اذا استمرت بتصبح حق 
*امور زي دي دايرة حسم شديد 
*وعلي الثوار مساعدة الحكومة عند قيامها بمجهودات فض الفوضي واستعادة مساحات الشارع ووقار السوق 
*وبالقانون 
*حتي تمرد اول امس ده 
*يحتاج لتطبيق للقانون 
*ترويع الناس والتمرد ليس بالمسألة الساهلة التي تحل بالتحانيس والتسويات 
*دايرين ديمقراطية رشيدة ولكنها شديدة 
*تغلب الصالح العام علي اي مصلحة اخري 
*وتطبق القانون بشدة 
*والا 
*حايجينا اليوم الذي نبحث فيه عن ديمقراطية خامسة لن تأتي 
*لان القيامة اقرب منها 
*فيا حمدوك ماتقوموا قيامتنا 
*المهم 
*كورة الزنطور مع الاهلي متين؟؟؟
*ايها الناس 
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*اها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
*موش حانموت الله يخلينا 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف والكلب قال اسي الحصل ده داير ليهو كلب بوليسي؟؟؟
والي لقاء 
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية  ----- د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 

النقر يفرفر قبل الذبح 

×تحدث الكوتش الفاتح النقر لبرنامج عالم الرياضة بالإذاعة السودانية ظهر أمس، حديث التائه والمضطرب وفاقد الشيء، لأن الرجل تحدث حديث الطير في الباقير، ولم يخرج المستمع بفائدة واحدة أو معلومة تطمئن القاعدة الزرقاء المغلوب على أمرها.
× سأله أستاذنا عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول بكل تهذيب عن ماذا هو فاعل والمتبقي من الوقت لن يكن كافيا ومريحا، كما ان منافسيه يواصلون في اللعب من خلال دوريات بلادهم.
× قال النقر أنا لن أضيف شيئا ولكن لأن الفريق أصلا جيد ويلعب بصورة ممتازة، ثم رجع وقال أن أكبر مشكلة تواجهه هي عدم ثقافة اللاعبين وأنهم لا يعرفون الحركة بين الهجوم والدفاع وأن تمركزهم سيء.
× وسأله الأستاذ عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول، ما هي معالجاتك لفقدان أهم لاعبين بالفرقة هما نصر الدين الشغيل وأبو عاقلة، فكان رد الرجل ما عندي مشكلة لأني سألعب مهاجما مع بلاتنيوم فلا أرى ان هناك مشكلة كما أني لا احتاج لثلاثة محاور.
×وأشار في حديثه أن أبوعاقلة لاعب مهم ولكنه لا يسبب مشكلة، وهذا التخصيص يوضح بجلاء أن النقر يبطبط بس ولا يتحدث بحكمة وحنكة، فلا يمكن لمدرب أن يقلل من وجود لاعبين كبار، كما أن تخصيصه لأبي عالقة بالأهمية وتجاهل الشغيل يبين العقلية التي يتناول بها النقر القضايا.
×وبدون أن يسأل عن الإعلام ، خرج الرجل ومد لسان الطويل للإعلام، ووصفه بأنه يتحدث فبلا فكر أو فهم، وأنه يتحدث عن الخطط والتكتيك بلا دراية.
× وطال النقر بكل حماقة وتهور من الإعلام أن لا يتحدث عنه أو عن فريقه، فقالها بالحرف، لا يكتب عني ولا عن فريقي.
× يا رجل دا الهلال ليس ملك لك ولا لأي شخص فهو فريق نادي عام، أنت مجرد موظف فيه، لن تستطيع أن تمنع أي صحفي التعرض له بالنقد أو المدح أبدا أبدا.
×أما أنت فلن نتركك وحالك ما دمت مجربا للهلال، ولكن أن ترجع للأهلي شندي أو ناد بعيدا وغير مؤثرا، أو تلزم دارك فحينها لن نجيب خبرك ولو طلبت وتوسلت ، لأن أهيمتك التي تجعلنا نتناولك نقدا ومدحا، تأتي من أهمية النادي بكل تأكيد ويقين.
×وعندما سئل الرجل عن تأجيل مباراة خصميه الأهلي والنجم متن الجمعة للأحد، قال هذا مقصود به الهلال، فهم يريدون معرفة مباراتنا أمام بلاتنيوم، ثم عاد وقال أنا ما بهمني يلعبوها متين إن شاء الله بعد أسبوع، كلام غير مسئول ومتناقض بصورة قبيحة.
× فما قاله النقر عن عقلية اللاعبين وعدم معرفتهم للتمركز داخل الميدان، وكذلك اتهامه للإعلام بالسطحية، كل هذا ينطبق تماما عليه وعلى أسلوبه في الحديث، فالرجل لا يتأنق في القول ولا يمتثل الحكمة في التناول.
× الرأي عندي هو أن الفاتح النقر وجد شطة في الهواء فعطس، وأن الكاردينال هجمه بتوليته لهذه المهمة الأكبر منه، فالنقر رغم تاريخه الطويل إلا أنه لا يجيد التعامل مع الأندية الكبيرة ولا المباريات الأفريقية، فالرجل مقاس الأهلي شندي وتريعة البجا ودوري الرفسي والدفسي وبس.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــات 
× بسم الله ما شاء الله بدأ الزعيم تدريباته تحت قيادة الكوتش جمال أبوعنجة.
× المريخ يحتاج لتهيئة الأجواء والبيئة حتى ينهي موسمه الدالي ببطولات.
× اسم الزعيم أعمق وأصح من اسم سيد البلد يا صدى، فلا تغيبوا الزعامة، لتولوه الجماعة.
× البلاد ليس لها أسياد ولكن لها مواطنين وقادة وزعماء.
× الفاتح النقر قال سيلعب بطريقة هجومية، وهذا كلام يخالف طبع الرجل وميله للدفاع.
× النقر سينزل عقب مباراة بلاتنيوم بسيطا لسانه على الكاردينال.
× الناس كلها تخشى على الهلال من الأهلي، ولكني أنا أخاف على النقر من بلاتنيوم.
×إذا كان الأمر أمر تدريب فأطمئن الكافة الهلال لن يحقق نصرا في مباراتيه تحت قيادة النقر.
×بالحسابات لو أراد الهلال التأهل عليه الانتصار على بلاتنيوم والأهلي,
× أما أي فقدان لنقطة واحدة يصبح الهلال خارج التنافس.
× بحسابات الأحلام كما يرسمها أستاذنا رمضان صحيحة، لكنها مستحيلة.
الذهبية الأخيرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، الفاتح النفر يفرفر قبل الذبح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد: سنحسم تفاوض ابياه الاحد 

أوضح البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أن التفاوض مع الغاني كواسا ابياه لم يغلق بابه بعد لتدخل وسيط عمل على تقريب الكثير من النقاط التي يتم الاتفاق حولها؛ وافاد البروف شداد ان يوم الاحد 19 يناير سيكون حاسم في تأكيد الاتفاق أو صرف النظر والبحث عن بديل ، مبينا أن هناك عشرات السير الذاتية على طاولة الاتحاد واي عرض تم وسيتم التداول بشأنه مع الزملاء في قيادة الاتحاد ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحصلت ديربي سبورت على تفاصيل برنامج تحضيرات المريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة .. حيث قرر الطاقم الفني منح لاعبي الفريق راحة اليوم بعد أداء تدريبين صاحبهما غياب عدد كبير من اللاعبين .. على أن يعود الفريق للتدريبات اعتبارا من الغد حيث يؤدي الفريق السبت والأحد تدريبات لياقة مكثفة على الرمال (البيتش) .. ومن ثم يرتفع نسق التدريبات لتدريبين في اليوم لمدة أسبوع .. حيث يتدرب الفريق في الصالة صباحا وفي الملعب مساء .. على أن ينتقل الإعداد بعدها لأداء التجارب الودية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تصريحات ابو عنجه âœŒ

أبدى جمال أبو عنجة المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، ارتياحه الكبير لأول حصة تدريبية خاضها الفريق أمس الأربعاء.

وخاض المريخ مساء أمس، بستاد حليم شداد، تدريبه الأول الذي حضره معظم اللاعبين الجدد، وتخلف عنه 7 لاعبين تم اختيارهم لقائمة المنتخب السوداني، استعدادا لمواجهة المنتخب الأريتري وديا قبل نهاية يناير/كانون ثاني الجاري.

وقال أبوعنجة : "وفقنا في البداية المبكرة لتجهيز الفريق للدور الثاني من الدوري، والبداية المبكرة تمنحنا فرصة التعرف على المشكلات الفنية والبدنية، ولهذا نشعر بالارتياح على هذه البداية".

وأضاف: "سنخوض فترة إعداد فني وبدني يوميا، وبعد 8 أيام سوف نبدأ خوض المباريات الودية".

وأوضح أنه سوف يتواصل بالمدير الفني لمنتخب السودان، خالد بخيت، لأجل معرفة برنامجه الكامل لهذه الفترة وحتى العودة من مباراة المنتخب الإريتري، لأجل الترتيب لوضع برنامج خاص للاعبي المريخ المتواجدين في المنتخب بعد تلك المباراة.

#المسالمة1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✍قلـــــــــــــم ريــــــــاضي || معــــــــــتز الفاضل ✍

      || أفعلـــوهـــــــــــــا من أجل المريخ "٢"  ...!!

✍دعْنا  نتفق  أن كلَّ شيء  عظيم  نشأ  واستمرَّ ، في بدايته  لم يكن  سوى  فكرة ، إذاً  فالفكرة  هي  أساس  أي   مشروع ،   لكن  بالمقابل  فان الفكرة  لن  تكون  لها قيمة ان لم تنفذ على أرض الواقع  ..لا أحد  يشتري  فكرة  ويضعها  زينة  في البيت  بل لابد ان يطبقها للإستفادة منها ... 

نبعت  فكرة  "  مقترح أو مبادرة  "   أن  تتحد  روابط  المريخ عامة بدول المهجر  وبمساندة الأقطاب الحادبين على مصلحة الكيان   الأحمر    بأن    "  تتحمل  نفقات  تسجيل  و  مرتبات التعاقد  مع  جهاز  فني  أجنبي  بأكمله    " جهاز   فني  و طبي  ومعد بدني  و......و.. و.....و....""  لمدة سنتين أو ثلاثة  سنوات   تحت  شروط معينة ،أجل بناء فريق  شاب  قادر  على  تحقيق  البطولات و إعادة مجد الزعيم  الضائع منذ سنين ضوئية ،وأن تقوم اللجنة التي أختارته بتقييم أداءه بعد كل فترة وتنويره لكل تقصير..

ويأتي  في مقدمةهذه الشروط  إلزام إدارة المريخ بالبعد  عن  التدخل الفني لعمل  المدرب والإبتعاد عن التسجيل العشوائي وأن  تكون  نظرة  الجهاز  الفني هي  من  تتحكم  في  عملية  الإحلال والإبدال القادمة .

الآن  بدأنا حيز  تطبيق هذه  المقترح على أرض الواقع  و نعلم تماما  بأننا  سنواجه  صعوبات كثيرة  في بدايتها ولكن بعزيمة المريخاب الخلص  الحادبين  على مصلحة الكيان  و بمساعدة الصفوة الذين  نعلم  مدى  عشقهم  و حبهم  للنادي  و بمعاونة الاقطاب الذين بذلوا  الغالي  و النفيس من أجل خدمة المريخ وبكثير  من  الصبر  و  المثابرة  سننجح  بمشئية  الله ،  و ذلك يعطينا  الأمل  دائمًا  بالابتكار  و السعي  لتحويل  الأفكار  إلى حقيقة .

تواصلنا  بحمد الله  وفضله  مع عدد  من  الروابط  في الخارج  والتي أبدأت موافقة  مبدئية  في أنتظار ، أن تعرض  المقترح على مكاتبها   التنفيذية  ليحددوا  بعد   ذلك  القبول   بالشكل الرسمي أو الرفض وثقتنا  الكبيرة في حبهم السرمدي والأبدي للمعشوق  يجعلنا مطممئنبن بأنهم  سيوافقوا  لا محال  ما دام  هذا المقترح  سيفيد الفرقة الحمراء في  المشاركات  الأفريقية والعربية القادمة .

وكذلك بفضل الله تواصل معنا عدد من إداري المجلس ولمسنا في طيات حديثهم أنهم سوف تكون أياديهم وقلوبهم مفتوحه لكل  من  يريد  أن  يخدم  الكيان   وانهم   جاهزون   للجلوس والنقاش  على  طاولة  تخدم  قضايا   المريخ  ولا  يمكن  لهم أن يرفضوا شئ  يعود بفوائد لفريق الكرة  وفي ختام حديثهم رحبوا بالانضمام لأي مجموعة همها خدمة الكيان الأحمر.

وما زادنا  فرحاً وسروراً  وأعطانا قوة  فوق  قوتنا  أن  كبارات الزعيم تواصلوا معنا كذلك معلنيين مساندتهم للأفكار الشبابية وذودنا ببعض الأقتراحات ونوروا لنا الطريق بعصارة خبرتهم .

✍ حقائق

نؤمن  تماماً   أن  حل  مشكلة  التدريب  لوحدها  بالرغم   من أهميتها  إلا أنها لا يمكن أن  تعود بالفائدة  المرجوة مالم  تحل أشكالات أخرى تؤثر بصورة مباشرة عليها  ويأتي  في  مقدمة هذه  الأشياء  حل   جميع مشاكل اللاعبين وإعطائهم حقوقهم و متأخراتهم  بطرف  النادي   أن و جدت ،  مع ضرورة  إلتزام المجلس الحالي  بتأمين  أعداد  كافي و مميز للفرقة الحمراء ، وتوفير  بئية مناسبة  تساعد  اللاعبين و الجهاز الفني من أداء واجبه " صناعة فريق بطولات "  والإلتزام  كذلك بدفع  رواتب  اللاعبين  أول  بأول  و في الزمن  المحدد   له   حتى   يتسنى للمجلس محاسبة  كل من يقصير  في أداء واجبه بعد ذلك.

قبل  البدء  في تنفيذ  المقترح على أرض الواقع  سوف  نقوم بتقديم مذكرة باسم "تجمع روابط المريخ بالخارج  والأقطاب" لمجلس إدارة  المريخ  تتضمن الأشياء التي يجب على مجلس المريخ أن يلتزم  بها حتى نضمن  نجاح  المبادرة  عند  التنفيذ  ومن ثم  نتتظر أن نجني  ثمارها .

إذا  تم  الإلتزام   بعمل   البنود  التي  يحددها    "تجمع روابط المريخ بالخارج  و الأقطاب " فإننا   نطمئن  الجماهير  الحمراء بأن المبادرة   سوف تنفذ  وتعيد للمريخ  هيبته .

أخيراً  : نكرر

حان الدور شدو المئزر يا راوبط المريخ وأقطابه أعلنوها اليوم قبل الغد أعلونها داوية يسمع صداها كل مريخابي  في أي من أرجاء الدنيا قولوها  بصوت واحد وعزيمة جماعية " "  تكلفة التعاقد مع الجهاز الفني بأكمله علينا ي مجلس المريخ"" نسقوا مع  بعض كل روابط   المريخ  أتحدوا  وارفعوا  الشعار  تحمل نفقات التعاقد مع الخبير الأجنبي من حق المعشوق علينا ..

العالم  أصبح  قرية  صغيرة  نسقوا  مع  بعض  كونوا  أعضاء ورؤساء  وحدوا  صفوفكم  ووزعوا  العمل على بينكم   إذا قلتم نعم فهذه المهمة لا تأخذ معكم بضعة أيام .....

فعلوا الهاشتاق  

#الروابط والأقطاب الزراع الأيمن لمجلس الإدارة...

______________غداً  نلتقي لو مد الله في العمر

✍ جْـــرَة_ ِ_ قًـلُـم _ _ أخيرا :


شوفي الشنطة وزن الريشة

 ايه  الجابرك  لفتيشا 

 تراك لقيتي في  هبيشه 

 قلم وكراس وحتة عيشة

 يا استاذة اقري وشيشا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 ■ الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* روما يضرب موعدًا ناريًا مع يوفنتوس في كأس إيطاليا
* الهلال يقصي الاتفاق من كأس الملك السعودي بطرد وشوط إضافي
* الوداد يثخن جراح أكادير ويتربص بالصدارة في الدوري المغربي
* التعادل يحكم موقعة الاتحاد السكندري وبيراميدز بالدوري المصري
* التعادل يحسم تأهل الإمارات والأردن في كأس آسيا
* لاوتارو: اهتمام برشلونة يسعدني.. والكالتشيو هدفنا
* اشتباكات بملعب السويس عقب لقاء المصري وأسوان
* أرتيتا يلمح لاستمرار موستافي مع آرسنال
* اتفاق إنتر ميلان ومانشستر يونايتد على تفاصيل صفقة يونج
* أزمة قلبية تنهي حياة لاعب نادي المصري البورسعيدي
* رونالدو يغيب عن مران يوفنتوس بسبب المرض 
* مدرب أتلانتا يسب جماهير فيورنتينا
* الإيفواري جوناثان يستعد للفحص الطبي في الغرافة القطري
* رسميا: الأهلي المصري يعلن التعاقد مع السنغالي بادجي
* سولسكاير: سنفعل كل شيء ليعود راشفورد أمام ليفربول
* النصيري: كنت أحلم بارتداء قميص إشبيلية منذ سنوات
* البولندي ميليك مهاجم نابولي: سنلعب بدون خوف أمام برشلونة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29 :

* ليجانيس (-- : --) خيتافي
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18 :

* شالكه (-- : --) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ
الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

...................  ...................

◄ كأس فرنسا 🇫🇷 - دور ال32 :

* غرانفيل (-- : --) مارسيليا
الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

...................  ...................

◄ كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين 🇸🇦 - ربع النهائي :

* العدالة (-- : --) النصر
الساعة : 16:55 .. القناة : KSA 1

...................  ...................

◄ كأس قطر 🇶🇦 - النهائي :

* الدحيل (-- : --) السد
الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 

................... ...................

◄ كأس الإمارات 🇦🇪 - النهائي :

* النصر (-- : --) شباب الأهلي دبي
الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : AD 1


▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

◄ كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين 🇸🇦 - ربع النهائي :

* الهلال (2 : 1) الاتفاق

................... ...................

◄ كأس فرنسا 🇫🇷 - دور ال32 :

* باو إف سي (3 : 2) بوردو

................... ...................

◄ كأس إيطاليا 🇮🇹 - دور ال 16 :

* بارما (0 : 2) روما

——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يغادر محترف المريخ الغامبي مودو ندو اليوم الساعة 6 مساء غامبيا متجه للسودان للإنضمام لصفوف المريخ.

#ووااوواا
*

----------

